# Anybody working up loads?



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

I spent most of the day today shooting over the chronograph and shooting groups at the same time.

I've got 2 excellent loads for 2 different rifles (22-250 and 7X57) worked up. I've got about 23 loads that need more work. A few of them show some promise, the rest were a good excuse to go shooting.

Here's a couple pics of a group from my 22-250. This was 10 shots at 300 measured (with a steel tape) yards off sandbags. :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I'm not much of a rifleman. Shooting from the left shoulder doesn't give me the best of situations with bolt guns. So I stay with the lever guns, but my real interest is in the revolver.

I've been working up new .44 Special loads lately, but seems like I've found what I was after. I've settled on 5.5 grs. of Winchester 231 with a 240gr. cast SWC. Haven't chronographed these, don't really care as long as they have enough oomph to get through a piece of target paper.

But, I know how you feel when you work up a load and everything goes right with it.

Bob Wright


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

And, yeah, I know you can buy good quality bolt actions for the left hander. But, once you buy it, might as well plan on keeping it, and I'm always thinking in terms of potential trading matter.

Bob Wright


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Nice shooting there 2400, except I killed that same critter at the range last week. I finally settled on a load that works good in my pistol. I am using Win/231 5.3grs, 200gr lswc, & OAL of 1.223". This load is not beating my gun to death and it's accuracy is real good to 25yds. I been working on it for about 2 months.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Baldy, I got a good load for 200gr LSWC's you might want to try. It's 3.5gr Unique, WLP and 200gr LSWC. Shoots soft and is accurate as hell in all my 45's. :smt068


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

2400, you'll be proud. I finially bought some lead bullets for my USP......

http://www.precisionbullets.com/

Providing its not raining in the morning I'mm off to test my first batch of 185 gr SWC's. 4.4 - 5.2 grs of 231 for starters.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey 2400 thanks for the tip. I wrote it down. I got to get some Unique.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Hey 2400 thanks for the tip. I wrote it down. I got to get some Unique.


Baldy, if you have some Bullseye try this load. 4.0gr Bullseye, WLP, 230 LRN, get nice groups and it's easy to shoot.


----------

